

Robert W. Floyd - jacquesm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_W._Floyd

======
jacquesm
More information from his obituary:

[http://news.stanford.edu/news/2001/november7/floydobit-117.h...](http://news.stanford.edu/news/2001/november7/floydobit-117.html)

I posted this because I ran into the name Floyd in two different contexts in
less than a day and decided to read up on this interesting person.

The one route that led to Floyd was dithering in the context of computer
graphics, the other the origins of the Maestro system (the grandfather of all
IDE's).

That they both should have the same parent and that this parent was also
responsible for such niceties as assertions and a whole pile of other goodies
prompted me to post the wikipedia article here. Mr. Floyd deserves some more
recognition from lowly programmers like me for all the work he did that
influences my day-to-day life.

~~~
jonjacky
Here is a link to Donald Knuth's eulogy for Bob Floyd:

[http://www-cs-faculty.stanford.edu/~uno/papers/floyd.ps.gz](http://www-cs-
faculty.stanford.edu/~uno/papers/floyd.ps.gz)

